# Potomac croakers!!



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

.....taste better when caught on the VA side! 
BC out.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Now young lady (im hoping) that profile pix will only get you so far.... Over here on the MD\DE forum we dont play that SH#$..... LOL


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

hope u r rt cause im goin to fish at westmoreland state park this yr !!!!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i don't know, they taste really good when they're caught on DE beaches


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

beach_chic said:


> .....taste better when caught on the VA side!
> BC out.


Never tasted croakers caught on the VA side so I can't pass judgement. Guess you'll have to host a fish fry so we MD/DE guys can judge for ouselves.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

catman said:


> Never tasted croakers caught on the VA side so I can't pass judgement. Guess you'll have to host a fish fry so we MD/DE guys can judge for ouselves.


could this be BC?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

the one in the black hat is probably more accurate... LOL.... Jk


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

here comes the rooster...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

This looks like Beach chic;Boiling Water, Bluefish Feeding Frenzy! singmacabresongs 63 videos Subscribe Subscribed


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Beach Chic-I belive your report;not all of us are fortonate to have a knack at posting pictures.Like me and I've caught pleanty;but no Rock,Croakers,Trout,Blues,etc yet.Just Perch and Crappie


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've got to teach the nurse next door to clean and fry my fish just like that. I love those southern gals. One cool video.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> Now young lady (im hoping) that profile pix will only get you so far.... Over here on the MD\DE forum we dont play that SH#$..... LOL


lol.. im hoping too that its not Beach Rick instead of Beach Chic


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

gogorome, I think it's Beach Rick that wishes he was a Beach Chic,,, LOL


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol.... You guys are funny as hell!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Raise your hand if you actually watched the whole 17 minutes of the video! I actually watched about half of it. When she brings out the rooster I just started busting up.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I watched the whole thing lol...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Dam;me too it amzing how see eats all that greasy food and stays slim;the woman I know eat like that they gain 30lbs;Shes like Paula Deen as a supermodel.Shes from Louisana what is she doing speaking with a Georgia ACcent.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

The comments on that vidoe on youtube are KILLING ME LMFAO!!


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I watched the whole thing....nothing else to do here at work


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You must work for some government agency.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

gogorome said:


> lol.. im hoping too that its not Beach Rick instead of Beach Chic


that makes 3 of us hoping beach_chic is not beach_chuck and are the croaker biting on that side of potomac yet?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Make that 4.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

5


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I wondn't be surprized if some southern people didn't like Heather;but she is a little cute.Nuff said.


----------

